# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط مجموعو من احدث مخططات هواتف الكوندور Condor

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته* لقد تم اضافة مخططات جديدة لهواتف الكوندور في الموقع الجديد الخاص بتحميل المخططات مجانا في حالة نقص او من يريد المساهمة بالمخططات ماعليه سوي الاتصال بي علي احدي مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي  رابط الموقع : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

